# Help a GSD Noob with Pedigree?



## Eiko (Feb 14, 2013)

So I've been researching for a couple months, mostly narrowing down breeders, learning as much as I can about the breed, etc. 

We are going to visit the breeder this weekend. (I don't know if naming breeders is allowed?). At any rate there are a couple litters to choose from, one ready to go, another in a couple weeks.

I would be SUPER greatful of someone could comment on the pedigrees, any suggestions would be appreciated.

He will be primarily a companion/pet, in-house watch dog, no shows, no competing, but would like to train/have him trained for personal protection. Any additional info required from me, please ask.

Here are the moms & dads.

*Thanks a TON* to anyone that takes the time to answer this stuff, we're about to make a big decision, at the least a deposit, possibly bringing one home this weekend. We are settled on the GSD, just not the breeder.

Liter 1:

V Hexe von der oberen Kapelle SchH1 Kkl 1a
DOB: 07/02/07

V Volt vom tal der schatten SCH H 2


Liter 2:

V Quiz vom Nobleheim

V Karat von der Flagge SCH H 3


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

West German show lines. Looks like the health testing and titles for those dogs are on par with those lines. You can name the breeders if you want.

Those lines are fine for what you're looking for. If you like the breeder and the dogs producing the puppies... go for it.


----------



## Eiko (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

Any major pluses / minus' between the two liters?

The breeder is Nobleheim . I wasn't able to find much about them, other than an association at one point with another breeder, that (by what I read) had turned into a puppy mill.

Her responsiveness and detailed replies to my questions were good. But then again, I'm a noob to the breed!

OOps! Looks like I posted this in the wrong sub-forum... my bad!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the breeder?

http://nobleheimgermanshepherds.com/

I've never heard of them, but I'm not seeing any red flags on their website. Not a big fan of the pricing tiers of puppies ("select", "exceptional", and "ultimate"), but that seems to be pretty common with the show lines. If you're getting a puppy in the "select" puppy range... that's a pretty normal price for those lines for what you're looking for.

Go out there and see the dogs for yourself if you're not sure. See how they live, how they interact with the breeders. The conditions they live in. The temperaments of the dogs on site. How they socialize the puppies. What they do with the dogs as far as training and showing goes. All the stuff that makes a well rounded dog. 

If you like what you see... I see no reason not to buy from them.


----------



## Eiko (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks again LC ...

Yes, it would be the "Select" dogs and yes, that's the breeder.

The trip out there this Sat. was set-up as a visit, as they are having training stuff going on with customers. They will arrange to deliver a pup should we decide to do it. They wanted us to come out to see the place and hang out with the parents and pups.

The whole show line / working line thing really made the breed more involved to learn about than I expected. Lots of opinions! 

Bottom line, I came to understand that based on our needs/wants, the show line dogs would be better suited. While we certainly aren't looking for a couch potato, but we aren't in a position to work the dog as much as (as I understand) we should a working line dog. 

He'll have a lot of stuff to keep him busy, just not high effort/high stress training/competing. You're way more likely to find my dog romping in the woods or laying by a campfire.

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Eiko (Feb 14, 2013)

And this is the end result... Day 2 and he's been unlike any puppy I've owned. 
Incredible.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Adorable, congrats!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Such a sweet face :congratulations:


----------



## Eiko (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

so after a day learning some basics (sit, loose leash), brought him to the office to socialize and hang-out, he's going great! Lays at my feet as I type having gone on a walk around the property, traffic, lots of people and on the edge of the property, he got to experience some cows. *this is Texas after all* .

He's not phased by ANYTHING, but is a little apprehensive of people walking towards us, doesn't cower, or hide behind me, but certainly pays a lot of attention to them.

Observation.... the general public is cautious, even with a 12 week old puppy GSD. Crazy. I thought it would be at least a couple months before I had to promise that he would attack them.


----------

